# Main strengths of each army?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sticking with the fantasy learning theme can someone outline the main strengths of each army?

ie

Dwarves - Firepower and Counter Assault
Ogre kingdoms - Looking shit and eating take aways
Dark Elves .... 

You get my drift :wink:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Brettonians - Cavelry charges, units with ability to be entirely champions
Chaos - erm enough said lol
Dwarves - real staying power, firepower, quite accurate 
Dark Elves - Magic, Hard hitting, Eternal hatred (evil re-rolls)
Empire - Artillery, Avg Cavelry highest range of core choices 
High Elves - Fast, Always strike first. Magic!!
Lizardmen - Magic, magic, magic oh and scaly skin actually quite tough little lizards
Tomb Kings - any army that can have a unit of chariots is quite tough
Vamps - Magic, hard hitting, raise undead (grr bloody endless skeles)
Ogres - as you said take aways thats about it unless well played then they're evil
Orcs and Goblins - fighting amongst themselves. black orcs in CC are tough
Skaven - hiding charactors at back of large units, shooting into combat, hiding warp lightning cannon in trees, he can see you you cant see him

thats about it in my opinion


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> Orcs and Goblins - fighting amongst themselves. black orcs in CC are tough


Strengths of O&G include animosity? 

O&G is what I know so I will stick to them, strengths-wise...


Fanatics - do absurd damage to your nicely ranked up knights, particularly if they end their move on your unit.

Boars - any boars are strength 5 on the charge, making an otherwise lack lustre charge potentially bad news.

Doom Divers - bad news for anything expensive in large blocks.

Spear Chukkas - cheap and the most consistant of all O&G artillery.

Large blocks of cheap infantry - can be difficult to whittle down without massed artillery. Even the lowly NG spears can see off much more powerful units by dint of outnumbering them 3-1 or more.

Character-wise - Grimgor; he is expensive but packs 7 strength 7 hits on the charge (caveat - in case of mistake, IIRC )

Black Orcs are definitely tough infantry, but are costly.

I am sure to have missed a couple as well


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> Ogres - as you said take aways thats about it unless well played then they're evil


Ogres are probably the least "evil" race in WFB. Check out the alliance tables from the Legendary Battle's rules, ogres will form common allies with any other army. Ogres will fight over basic things like land and resources, but they're not expansionist and they don't go picking fights for their own sake either.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i didn't mean evil as in run away and lock up your babies or they'll be eaten i ment evil as in quite a tough army, a well played ogre force can be a bitch to beat, but most of the time it's an easy victory

and yep the main strength of O&G is their strength against each other lol. but seriously yea they are hard to wittle down but once you start and they start running away it does make it easier as chances are they won't rally


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Beasts of Chaos - your opponent has probably never seen them, so has absolutely no idea what they are going to do.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

The key strength of the three Elf armies is Manuverability, that extra inch doesn't sound like much, but over the battle with marches and charging it has the potential of being an extra 12inches, not to be sniffed at. (24inches v's Dwarves!!!)

If an Elf player knows how to play to that strength expect a tough battle, especially against Wood Elves who will whittle you down, and avoid most of the combats you wanted as they back away shooting you.

Speaking off which, an army that's been missed.

Wood Elf - Dryads, Dryads and more Dyrads, Ranged ability, miss direction 

I mention Dryads three times as they are sadly over-powered to balance some other issues in the list, thus it took all of three seconds for Wood Spirit armies to appear all over the place once the book arrived. If your opponent has found the right mix of Dryads and wood elves it will make the army a right sod to fight against.
Conversly if they take no Tree spirits, and you have any kind of ranged you'll probably walk over them most of the time, as they're non exsistance armour means they die in droves against shooty armies, or long protracted cc fights.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Some of my ideas of each army:

Dwarfs: High leadership, magic resistant, high reliable fire power and customizable magic weapons. (Dwarfs are stotic to the last, it would take a lot to break a dwarf army. they are not maneuverable but will constantly hit at the enemy with runed up fire power to lower their numbers and any survives will face the dwaven shield wall, hitting a wall of angry dwarves after vengeance isn't a good thing.)

Skaven: Numbers,numbers numbers, High leadership when in large numbers, destructive war machines and magic. Great fun to play. (skaven are cowardly by nature, however in large numbers will face down any foe. they are mediocre in combat but this is compensated for by their numbers, they are also masters of manipulating warp stone and use this to produce the most destructive magic and war machines in the old world, however this tends to back fire more often than not.)

Woodelves: good shooting, high maneuverability, some good hand to had units.(this army works when in balance, and through using the correct amount of fire power and then delivering the coupe de grace in combat)

Ogres: whole army of monsters, Fear causers. (ogres rely on their shere bulk to break the enemy, at full charge they cause impact hits and break the will of the enemy through fear.)

V.C.: whole army of fear causes, unbreakable, and hard combat characters. (these dead don't care for the fears of the living and strike terror in the hearts of the enemy, they will not break under the weight of the enemy attack and soon wear down the aggressiveness of an enemy brave enough to face them.)

High elves: High level of magic, maneuverability, always strikes first in combat.( these are fast and destructive through spell and sword, being frail, they survive through shere speed and discipline in combat, also being very magical creatures they are able to call upon powerful spells and upon the power of many dragons)

Lizard men: Good leadership and hard to break, good in hand to hand, high magic level (defenders of the ways of the old ones, they were bread to be strong and stotic in the defense of their masters, able to call upon the strength of arms of the loyal saurus and the skills of magic from the slann and skinks)

Chaos: destructive in close combat, high Armour, great characters (these are elite armies of men devoted to the dark gods able to call upon the hardest and most blessed of the followers of chaos to defeat the many enemies before them)

Beasts: high numbers, good in close combat, lots of hard hitting monsters, able to ambush from behind.(mutated by the power of chaos, beasts come in many forms each able to lend their skill at arms to the chaotic armies in service to the dark lords.

Empire: high in number, good at shooting, some good combat units. ( the main human element in the warhammer world, able to call upon many numbers of trained soldiers, knights, and artillery to defend their realm)

O&G- many in number, strong orcs, good magic and funny weapons ( these scavengers are constantly war like always looking for a good fight, able to call upon the numbers of goblins the strength of arm of the orcs and ingenious warmachines and magic).

Britonians- Knightly charge, magic and good close combat ( these followers of chivalry excel in the charge of their knights breaking the enemy at the point of a sharp lance).

Hope this helps


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

im not really sure of most armies so im going with the few i know

VC extreme magic in top 3 in the game imo. unbreakable and causes fear. only army that can end with more units that nit started with. extremely good and versitile characters. best cavely in the game.

High elves- top 3 magic imo. always strike first. great charecters. DRAGONS!!!!! good spec units. good combat with medium shooting.

Dwarfs-lots of dispell. tough and high LD. tons of shooting. runes. great characters. slayers cus they deserve a spot to themselves.

Tzeench- my 3rd in top 3 magic. high ld. chaos?!? 

Khorne- high magic resistance. dosnt khorne mean god of combat in some language? probably not but it should. high ld


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Brettonians- Lance formashions, have ranks of 3 rather than 5, have the blessing which gives them all wards, have one of the most powerful knight units in the game, and have cheap pesents and trebs


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Brettonians - Cavelry charges, units with ability to be entirely champions
Chaos - adaptable army styles combat maonsters 
Dwarves - staying power, firepower, quite accurate 
Dark Elves - Magic, Hard hitting, Eternal hatred (evil re-rolls)
Empire - Artillery, magic, loads of core choices 
High Elves - Fast, Always strike first. Magic
Lizardmen - magic , scaly skin, 
Tomb Kings - units of chariots, magic, the kings curse, archers always hit on 5+, amazing special units USHABTI!!!!!!!
Vamps - Magic, hard hitting, raise undead 
Ogres - fast moving units, multi wounded, loads of attacks, bull charge 
Orcs and Goblins - fighting amongst themselves. black orcs in CC are tough, orc magic is devastating
Skaven - hiding charactors at back of large units, shooting into combat, hiding warp lightning cannon in trees, add ranks to leadership specail rule mind fuckingly fast


----------

